# Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv



## Daxelinho (15. Dezember 2011)

*Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Hi!

Ich wollte mir "bald" mal eine "gute" DSLR kaufen. Aber da ich erst 15 bin, wollte ich vorher wissen, wieviel ich in etwa sparen müsste. Kann für etwa 400-500 € was ordentliches erwarten? Dann muss da noch ein Objektiv dabei sein..  Ist das möglich??

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## mempi (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Also du wirst schon einiges an Qualität auch in diesem Preisbereich erwarten dürfen. Die Kamera ist nur bedingt für die Qualität ausschlaggebend - das wichtigste sind die Objektive und da müsste später auch noch etwas Geld rein fließen, denn da wird die Qualität ausgemacht.

Ich selbst nutze die Nikon D5100 - ist aber über deinen Preisrahmen.

Die Nikon D3100 gibt es jedoch mit Objektiv auch schon unter 500 Euro (inkl. 18-55 Nikor Objektiv - das ist ein gutes Objektiv für den Preis!) und auch als Einsteigerkamera sehr gut geeignet. Da macht das fotografieren Spaß!


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Die Einsteiger DSLR Canon EOS 1100D ist zur Zeit bei Saturn für 499,- erhältlich - inkl. 2 Objektiven.
-18-55mm
-75-300mm

Da würdest du nichts falsch machen 

Sollte genau das richtige für dich sein, hab mich auch erst etwas informiert, da ich mir auch eine kaufen wollte. 
Geb mich aber nun doch mit der Alten zufrieden


----------



## MF-Art (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ich würde dir dann eher zu einer gebrauchten EOS 450D mit 18-55 IS Objektiv raten.  Hast du mehr von als von einer 1100D


----------



## mempi (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Jep eine 450D ist wirklich besser als die 1100

Aber falls du wirklich gebraucht kaufen solltest - schaue nach den Auslöserzahlen - sollten unter 10k liegen. 

Aber geh am besten mal in einen Elektronikladen und teste die Kameras aus - je nachdem wie sie in der Hand liegen etc. Das macht viel aus^^


----------



## CiususX (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Da würde ich  mich mit einer kleine Zwischenfrage mal reinhängen (wenn niemand was dagegen hat):

Welche würdet ihr eher nehmen? Canon EOS 600D oder Nikon D7000?

VG


----------



## Chakka_cor (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



mempi schrieb:


> Ich selbst nutze die Nikon D5100 - ist aber über deinen Preisrahmen.
> 
> Die Nikon D3100 gibt es jedoch mit Objektiv auch schon unter 500 Euro (inkl. 18-55 Nikor Objektiv - das ist ein gutes Objektiv für den Preis!) und auch als Einsteigerkamera sehr gut geeignet. Da macht das fotografieren Spaß!


 
Hi,

kann das nur bestätigen. habe mir selber vor 2 Wochen den NIKON D3100 mit 2 Objektiven (AF-S DX 18-55 mm VR Objektiv + 55-200 mm VR Objektiv) für 629,00 bei Amazon geholt.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kit. Kann ich also nur empfehlen. Vorher hatte ich immer nur "normale" Kammeras aber jetzt würd ich mir nie mehr was anderes besorgen!

LG C-c



CiususX schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich mit einer kleine Zwischenfrage mal reinhängen (wenn niemand was dagegen hat):
> 
> Welche würdet ihr eher nehmen? Canon EOS 600D oder Nikon D7000?
> 
> VG



Hi,

ein Verwander von mir ist Fotograf und hat mir gleich wo er gehört hat das ich mit eine "Neue" holen will gesagt ich soll ne NIKON nehmen da er damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Also denk ich in Deinem Fall die D7000.

LG C-c


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Dezember 2011)

mempi schrieb:
			
		

> Jep eine 450D ist wirklich besser als die 1100
> 
> Aber falls du wirklich gebraucht kaufen solltest - schaue nach den Auslöserzahlen - sollten unter 10k liegen.
> 
> Aber geh am besten mal in einen Elektronikladen und teste die Kameras aus - je nachdem wie sie in der Hand liegen etc. Das macht viel aus^^



Klar, eine 450D ist natürlich besser.

Aber gebraucht ist so ne Sache..
Wahrscheinlich auch keine Garantie...
Außerdem ist sein Budget niedrig, bei der 1100 sind gleich 2 Objektive dabei. Als Anfänger reich eine 1100 auch aus.


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Grundsätzlich sei erstmal gesagt: Lernen kannst du mit (fast) allen DSLR. Ich habe seit ein paar Jahren eine Olympus e-520 und bin damit immernoch am herumhantieren und es existiert noch sehr sehr sehr viel Luft nach oben.

Die Entscheidung habe ich wegen des Preises getroffen - 400€ mit 15-42mm & 40-150mm-Kitobjektiven war mir sehr attraktiv  Im Nachhinein wurde negativ über Olympus gesprochen, aber hier und da auch positiv - ich persönlich halte Sie für einen super Einstieg (aber das werden die genannten Canons und Nikons genauso wenn nicht sogar besser sein).

Aaaber: Die Folgekosten bei Olympus sind enorm. Dadurch, dass die Marke doch eher selten gekauft wird, kosten die originalen Objektive von Olympus (die guten, meine ich) eine MENGE Holz weil sie kaum gebraucht verkauft werden. Da findest du bei Nikon und Canon doch deutlich mehr zu dann günstigeren Preisen. Und natürlich hast du bei Olympus, sowie auch Sony den 4/3-Sensor - wo man wohl zugeben muss, dass sie hinter Canon und Nikon hinterherhinken.

Das wichtigste wurde schon gesagt: Geh erstmal in einen Laden, und fass sie an!  Dann kannst du dir eine engere Auswahl erstellen.

Grüße,
cookiebrandt


----------



## khepp242 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Und natürlich hast du bei Olympus, sowie auch Sony den 4/3-Sensor


Mir ist keine aktuelle Sony Kamera mit 4/3 Sensor bekannt? Die Nexe haben 'nen CMOS und dann wird's nur noch größer (KB).

Außerdem definiert "ordentlich" ja jeder anders, ~300€ kostet 'ne gebrauchte 450D bzw. Vergleichbares. Häufig werden die Einsteiger Teile mit dem Kit weiterverkauft. 
Eventuell bleibt bei dem Preis noch etwas Budget für ein gebrauchtes Tamron 17-50 2,8 Non VC, es besitzt eine gute Schärfe, eine große Anfangsblende und stellt den normalen Brennweiten Bereich. Außerdem ist es für nahezu alle Kamerabajonette erhältlich.

Die beiden Objektive beim 1100D Kit sind eher für eine schlechte Bildqualität bekannt, die Standardkits 18-55 IS/ VR tun ihren Dienst schon ziemlich gut.

Ansonsten, schön Kameras anfassen gehen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Dachte eig. dass Sony auch 4/3 hat. Aber vllt. hab' ich mich da verguckt


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Die Frage ist, was Du unter einer "guten" Kamera verstehst. Die sogenannten Einsteigerkameras sind irgendwann meist nicht mehr ausreichend und man hat seine Kohle versenkt. Ich denke, man sollte hier lieber gleich etwas "venünftiges" kaufen. Bei einem Budget bis €500,- wird es allerdings schon etwas eng. Falls auch eine gebrauchte in Frage kommt, solltest Du mal ins DSLR-Forum schauen. Da werden zur Zeit wieder eine Menge D90 angeboten. Für ca. €450,- bekommt man da schon eine relativ gute Cam. Eine D7000 setzt da noch mal einen drauf und ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen, ist allerdings etwas teurer. Als Objektiv würde ich Dir ein Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 XR Di II empfehlen (ab Nikon D90). Du hast den wichtigsten Brennweitenbereich abgedeckt und ein sehr gutes, lichtstarkes Objektiv (neu ab ca. €355,-). Das ist auch gebraucht oft zu bekommen. Bei den kleineren Nikons brauchst Du die Version mit Motor, kostet ca. 100,- mehr und das Geld kann besser in die Kamera fließen.

Bei Canon kenne ich mich nicht aus, da dürfte es aber (fast) vergleichbares geben - bin halt Nikon-Fan. 

Am besten schaust Du vorher mal in einem Fotoladen vorbei und nimmst verschiedene Modelle in die Hand. Da kannst Du schon mal sehen, ob Dir Canon oder Nikon von der Handhabung her besser gefällt. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es für die beiden "großen" Marken einen riesigen Gebrauchtmarkt.

LG


----------



## negert (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

100Euro für ne gebrauchte 30D/40D/D70/D80/D40/...
Die SLR ist zu Anfang in keinem Fall der limitierende Faktor. Glaub mir. Nur weil nur ne 5000Euro SLR hast, machst du noch lange keine guten Fotos. Lern erst die Grundlagen der Fotografie. Wenn du die Grundlagen drauf hast, weist du automatisch, was du als nächstes brauchst bzw wo du investieren musst.


----------



## Daxelinho (15. Dezember 2011)

Ok, werde mal in den nächsten reinschneien. Kennt jemand nen guten in der Nähe von Verden (Aller)?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Dezember 2011)

negert schrieb:
			
		

> 100Euro für ne gebrauchte 30D/40D/D70/D80/D40/...
> Die SLR ist zu Anfang in keinem Fall der limitierende Faktor. Glaub mir. Nur weil nur ne 5000Euro SLR hast, machst du noch lange keine guten Fotos. Lern erst die Grundlagen der Fotografie. Wenn du die Grundlagen drauf hast, weist du automatisch, was du als nächstes brauchst bzw wo du investieren musst.


!
Wichtig ist vorallem das anfassen. Wenn du beispielsweise wie ich mit den schwereren Kameras besser klar kommst, wird es zwangsläufig auf eine gebrauchte hinauslaufen bei dem Budget.
Und wie negert bereits sagte: eine DSLR nützt nicht viel, wenn man keine Fotos damit machen kann.


----------



## Daxelinho (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die grundlegenden Dinge wie ISO, Blende und Verschlusszeit kenne ich natürlich und weiß auch was sie für folgen haben.

LG
Daxlinho

PS: Güter Fotoladen in/um Verden (Aller) [27283]?


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ich würde übrigens wirklich gebraucht kaufen. Da sparst du viel Geld und bekommst
einen älteren Semi-Pro Body, der zwar von der Technik nicht ganz mithalten kann,
von der Bildquali, Haptik und P/L mehr als ebenbürtig ist. Z.B. 20D.

Das gesparte Geld in Objektive stecken und du wirst mehr Spass haben
als mit Einsteiger China-Plastik Bodys


----------



## Taitan (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Also etwas moderner als eine 20D sollte es meiner Meinung nach heute schon sein...jeder (aktuelle) Anfängerbody hat ne bessere Auflösung (die 20D hat gerade mal 8MP...m.M. sollten 10-12 schon sein), Display und Rauschverhalten und Geschwindigkeit. Ich würde eine gebrauchte 550D (rd. 500 Euro mit IS 18-55 Objektiv) von Canon oder D5000 von Nikon nehmen .... oder gleich eine gebrauchte D90 von Nikon (rd. 450 Euro). Die D90 ist in der Auflistung "die ordentlichste" Kamera...also eigentlich schon was für Fortgeschrittene. 

Von den ganz kleinen Kameras wie Canon 1000D, 1100D, Nikon D3000, D3100 rate ich ab. Die sind mir zu sehr beschnitten.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Heute war ein Prospekt vom BlödMarkt in der Zeitung.
Die bieten (zumindest in meiner Region Pforzheim / Karlsruhe) eine *Canon EOS 550*D inkl 18-55mm IS Objektiv als Kit für ~570€ an.

Bei Amazon siehts auch so aus:
Canon EOS 550D SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. EF-S: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## negert (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Taitan schrieb:


> Also etwas moderner als eine 20D sollte es meiner Meinung nach heute schon sein..


 
NEIN.... auf keinen Fall. Hattest du schon mal ne 20D/30D?
@TO kauf dir ne 20D/30D oder vielleicht auch ne D200 und sei Glücklich. Die sind Haptisch und vor allem Bedientechnisch den kleinen SLRs um ein vielfaches überlegen und vor allem die Bedienung ist viel wichtiger als ein paar MP mehr. Die Kamera ist schnell genug. Wichtig ist, dass du eine kaufst die noch nicht total abgerockt ist. alles um die 10'000-20'000Auslösungen wär optimal.
Dazu reicht erstmal ne Kitlinse ala 18-55mm oder wenn du eine Kamera vielleicht gebraucht im Set bekommst. Meine erste SLR war auch ne gebrauchte 300D. Total uralte Kamera aber ich wusste danach, wo ich investieren muss und so hab ich nicht ganz so viel Geld fehlinvestiert

Wenn du nur bei guten Lichtverhältnissen Fotografierst wär vielleicht sogar ne 1er ne option. Vielleicht bekommst du ne 1DMKII oder so welche in dein Budget passt... von der Grösse her sind das aber schon Monster. Ich hab selber einen grossen Body hier (allerdings von Nikon) und der bleibt öfers mal zuhause weil er halt recht sperrig und schwer ist. Die D300 (genau wie die D200) sind meiner Meinung nach der optimale kompromiss zwischen grösse und leistung

Wenn du was kompaktes willst geht meiner meinung nach nichts über die 1000D. Ich bin ganz klar Nikon Fan aber das was die 1000er für den gebrauchtpreis bietet ist schon arg geil (auch wenn die Bedienung nicht ganz so meines ist)

Fazit: Wenn du einen mehr oder wenig gut erhaltenen Semipro Body bekommst, dann kauf ihn.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Negert, du schießt mal wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen...

Für jemand der NOCH ABSOLUT nicht in der Materie drin ist ne Semi bis Professionelle Kamera?  *Völlig oversized.*
Da wirste von der Materie teilweise erschlagen und, je nach Person, verlierste dadurch ganz schnell die Lust darauf.
Und dann ist das Geld richtig futsch...

Deswegen ne neue gute Einsteigercam a la EOS 500D / 550D oder ner Nikon D5000 / D5100 (alle neu) oder ner gebrauchten D80 / D90.


----------



## KrHome (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ich kann mich den meisten Meinungen hier auch überhaupt nicht anschließen. 

*Thema Objektive:*
18-55 + 55-200/70-300 Kit Angebote halte ich grundsätzlich für rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ma kauft praktisch direkt zum Einstieg zwei Schrottobjektive. Hauptgrund ist die geringe Lichtstärke, die den Fotografen in seinen kreativen Möglichkeiten (Freistellen, Lichstimmung einfangen etc.) extrem beschränkt. 

Ich habe damals auch so angefangen - was ein Fehler war -und empfehle heute jedem Einsteiger mit dem Tamron 17-50 2,8 für 260 Euro anzufangen und dann je nach Bedarf weiter zu investieren.

*Thema SemiPro-Gebrauchte vs. aktuelles Einstiegsmodell:*
Mal ehrlich, 80 Prozent aller D7000 bzw. 60D Besitzer, die ich kenne, sind nichtmal in der Lage die Möglichkeiten einer 1000D/D3000 auszuschöpfen und werden es auch nie sein.

Somit bleibt als Argument nur die Bedienung und da kann im Alltag ein kleiner Body Vorteile haben, sodass man dafür evtl. auf die 3 Knöpfe mehr an der SemiPro verzichten will.

Ich sehe aber Unterschiede zwischen Nikon und Canon. Die Haptik der kleinen Nikons ist um Welten Besser als die der kleinen Canons (alles unterhalb der 60D).


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Wer hier nen Anfängerbody empfiehlt weil er mehr Megapixel hat sollte hier bitte nochmal
lesen, bevor er einem Anfänger ne Beratung gibt:

Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen
Zottels Zeug: Der Megapixel-Wahn
http://6mpixel.org/

(Ja, mit mehr MPix lässt sich dass Bild mehr croppen, aber das ist wohl eher nebensächlich).

Es sollten *nicht* 10-12 MPix sein, weil die nichts, und zwar rein gar nichts mit besserer Bildquali zu tun haben.

Ja, ein einsteigerbody kann die bessere Wahl sein, aber ganz sicher nicht weil
er mehr Megapixel hat.
BTT:

TE, geh mal in einen Fotoladen und nimm verschiedene DSLRs in die Hand,
ruhig auch welche die außerhalb deines Budgets sind. Dann berichte bitte. 
Vielleicht willst du ja einen kleinen Body. (Also von der Größe)



> Deswegen ne neue gute Einsteigercam a la EOS 500D / 550D oder ner Nikon D5000 / D5100 (alle neu) oder ner gebrauchten D80 / D90.


Pentax bitte nicht vergessen. Und zu der D80 noch 20D/30D/40D/50D hinzufügen


----------



## Accipiper (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Also ich denke auch, dass man zwar mit jeder Kamera lernen kann, aber auch an die Zukunft denken sollte. Wenn du weißt, dass es dir sehr ernst ist und du das Hobby undbedingt weiter betreiben willst, würde ich lieber ein bisschen mehr sparen und mir eine teurere Kamera kaufen, da du dann länger Freude damit hast. Ich hab mir vor etwa 3 Jahren eine D80 gekauft. Damit fotografier ich noch heute (jetzt ist die D90 der Nachfolger). Ich will mir aber beispielsweise bald mal einen neuen Body kaufen, da ich mit dem Rauschverhalten überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin. Die hat allerdings auch noch keinen CMOS-Sensor, sondern noch einen CCD. Außerdem würde ich mir lieber eine von Nikon oder Canon kaufen, da die Objetivauswahl einfach größer ist und es auch von Zweitherstellern durchaus gute Objetive für die Marken gibt. Ich persönlich bin immer noch mehr von Nikon überzeugt. Die setzt nicht so sehr auf möglichst viele Megapixel, und daher sind sie auch Rauschärmer.

Wenn du dir allerdings noch nicht so sicher bist, ist die vorgeschlagene D3100 sicher nicht die falsche Wahl. Ansonsten kommt man schnell in die Preisregion von ca. 1000€.


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Das Rauschverhalten ist bei den neuen Bodies aber oft besser als bei den gebrauchten alten.
So hat z.B. die D5100 denselben Sensor wie die D7000 - und macht daher von der Bildquali besser Bilder als eine gebrauchte D90 / 20D / whatever. Dafür hat man halt weniger Komfortfunktionen, die aber - wie der Name schon sagt - nicht zwangsläufig nötig sind zum Fotografieren. Solang die Kamera PASM Modi und eine Belichtungsmessung hat ist eigentlich alles wichtige da. 

@Topic: Würde zu einer aktuellen Einsteigercam mit Kit Linse raten. So kann man erstmal probieren, in welchen Brennweitenbereichen man viel unterwegs ist und dann später in den Bereichen gutes Glas anschaffen. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand in deinem Bekanntenkreis / Familie eine DSLR, da kannst du dir dann auch mal Objektive leihen (gleiche Marke vorausgesetzt).


----------



## trible_d (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey, was ist denn eigentlich dein fotografischer schwerpunkt?


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Dezember 2011)

Mhh, schwer zu sagen.. Fotografiere eigentlich alles, von Makro bis Landschaft, von Personen bis Tiere..  Aber gibt es nicht so ein Protokoll, wo ich ankreuzen kann, was ich alles machen möchte? Quasi ein Muster?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## trible_d (18. Dezember 2011)

Hm, na gut, dann muss man schon den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen. Also mir persönlich ist eine komfortable und schnelle Bedienung der Kamera eines der Wichtigsten Kriterien. Darum würde ich lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld für eine Mittelklasse-DSLR ausgeben. Bei den Objektiven finde ich die Wahl immer am schwierigsten, da man sich gerade bei einem kleinen buget einfach festlegen muss, wenn man eine passable Qualität haben will.


----------



## Taitan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Pentax darf man nicht vergessen. Das stimmt. Aber man sollte sich den Vor- und Nachteilen des Systems bewußt sein. 

Vorteile: 
-kompakte Bodys 
-überragende Festbrennweiten
-sehr gute Bildqualität und super verarbeitete Bodys
-günstiger Einstieg (also aktueller Body + Kit)
-Abdichtung gegen Regen und Staub vergleichsweise günstig zu kaufen

Nachteile:
-Preise für Objektive vergleichsweise hoch (Sigma und Tamron sind deutlich günstiger)
-recht übersichtlicher Gebrauchtmarkt 
-nur zwei Bodys am Markt: K-r (Einsteiger und Amateur) und K-5 (Semiprofi)
-Autofokussystem nicht für schnellen Sport geeignet

Ich bin selbst mit Pentax vor cirka einem Jahr eingestiegen (mit der K-x). Ich bin zufrieden.... das System ist aber wie gesagt vergleichsweise teuer, wenn man nur auf "Originallinsen" von Pentax setzt.


----------



## Daxelinho (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, ich werde einfach mal in den nächsten Fotoladen laufen. Aber ich finde keinen "richtigen" in Verden (Aller), 27283. Auch meine Eltern nicht.. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Bei Dir wird es doch bestimmt auch so einen "ich bin blöd Markt" oder "Sternenpreise Markt" in der Nähe geben. Wenn ein Verkäufer kommst, kannst Du ihn ja wegschicken. "Ich schau mich nur mal um" oder so. Die Verkäufer dort sind halt Verkäufer und haben von der Materie höchst selten wirklich Ahnung. Notfalls Vitrine aufschließen lassen und bei Verkäufergequatsche auf Durchzug schalten. 

LG


----------



## Daxelinho (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja, solche Laden Han wie massig 
Aber ich dachte, solche Läden sind subotimal. OK, dann Fahr. Wir da mal irgendwann hin 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Also ich war letztens positiv überrascht von einem Blöd Markt Verkäufer,
der mir bei der Entscheidung Tamron 60mm Makro vs. Canon 60mm Makro
durchaus helfen konnte. Es gibt aber leider (zu) viele Mitarbeiter ohne Ahnung.

Einfach mal durch die Reihe DSLRs in die Hand nehmen und erstmal vom
Anfassgefühl leiten lassen, kannst dich ja dann nochmal melden.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Google sagt:
In Verden gibts ein Geschäft das zur RINGFOTO-Kette gehört
_Foto Behne
                                         Große Str. 66   
                                              27283                                            Verden/Aller
                                              Tel: 04231-2977
Foto Behne - BILD-STUDIO für moderne Fotografie

_Ob die jetzt nur ein Fotostudio sind wo du Bilder machen lassen kannst oder ob die auch beraten und verkaufen_ 

_EuropaFoto müsste auch eine Filiale bei euch haben_.
europafoto - Foto Kooperation, Handels- und Serviceunternehmen
_Machen auch einen guten Eindruck im WWW
Sind wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie die PhotoPlanet-"Kette" bei uns in BaWü


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann Rufe ich da mal an 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ich habe doch noch gefunden, wonach ich gesucht habe: Dieses Protokoll.
Ich werde es mal eben ausfüllen 



> 1. Besitzt du bereits eine Kamera (DSLR) oder Objektive?
> [ ] Nein
> [X] Ja, und zwar (Marke, Typ): Canon PowerShot SX130 IS Digital Bridge-Cam
> 
> ...


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



> [X] ambitionierter, erfahrener Amateur





> -* schnelles Auslösen*, evtl. Serienbilder


Hand aufs Herz - der erfahrene Amateur passt nicht. 
Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, ist absolut nicht böse
gemeint. Bevor du loslegst auf jeden
Fall hier reinlesen. Hat mir auch geholfen:
Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen

Wir haben alle mal angefangen 



> 2. Wieviel Geld kannst du für die geplante Fotoausrüstung ausgeben?
> [350-400] Euro insgesamt, davon
> [ ] Euro für Kamera
> [ ] Euro für weitere Objektive
> ...


Bei dem Budget würde ich auf jeden Fall gebraucht kaufen.



> 3. Hast du schon mal in einem Fotogeschäft ein paar DSLRs in die Hand genommen?
> [X] Nein, noch nicht.
> [ ] Ja, und zwar (Marke, Typ, falls bekannt):
> [ ] Mir hat am besten gefallen (Marke, Typ, falls bekannt):


Bitte nachholen 



> 6. Was möchtest du vor allem fotografieren (1= eher viel/es ist mir  wichtig, 2 = bei Gelegenheit, 3 = eher wenig/selten, 4 = gar  nicht/unwichtig)?
> [ ] 1 [X] 2 [ ] 3 [ ] 4 -> Architektur
> [ ] 1 [X] 2 [ ] 3 [ ] 4 -> Landschaft
> [X] 1 [ ] 2 [ ] 3 [ ] 4 -> Menschen ( [x] Portraits, [X] Gruppen)
> ...


Um das komplett abzudecken brauchts du ein (U)WW, eine lichtstarke FB,
ein Makroobjektiv, ein Stativ und ein Tele. Das du mit 400 Euro hinten
und vorne nicht klarkommen wirst sollte klar sein. Ich würde
an deiner Stelle etwas sparen und dieses Objektiv kaufen:

Tamron Objektiv SP AF 60mm 2.0 Di II LD IF Makro 1:1 für Nikon (G005N) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(auch für Canon etc. erhältlich)

Dann hast du Portrait, Pflanzen und Makros perfekt abgedeckt.
Dazu ein günstiger gebrauchter Body. Wird mit 400 Euro nicht möglich sein.



> 8. Willst du deine Bilder selbst am Computer bearbeiten?
> [X] Ja -> PS CS5
> [ ] Nein


Schonmal praktisch. Allerdings kannst du mit PS die Bilder
ja nicht verwalten. Geht aber auch ohne Lightroom o.ä.



> 10. Videofunktion
> [X] wichtig <720p
> [] optional gerne
> [ ] unwichtig
> ...


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



> Fazit: Ich würde dir empfehlen weiter zu sparen. Mit dem Budget kannst du das
> von dir genannte nicht gut abdecken. Du könntest natürlich ne 1100D mit 18-55 und 75-300
> im Kit kaufen. Aber ganz ehrlich: Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.


OK, vielen Dank! Dann lbeibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig.. Mit "schnelles Auslösen" meine ich, dass es nicht 3s oder so brauchen soll, bis die SLR wieder einsatzbereit ist.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: 





> Hand aufs Herz - der erfahrene Amateur passt nicht.
> Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, ist absolut nicht böse
> gemeint. Bevor du loslegst auf jeden
> Fall hier reinlesen. Hat mir auch geholfen:
> Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen


 Ca. 70-80 % weiß ich schon, höchstens das mit den Objektiven ist neu. http://www.fotolehrgang.de/


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ich würde dir trotzdem empfehlen dort zu lesen. Hat noch keinem
geschadet. 



> Mit "schnelles Auslösen" meine ich, dass es nicht 3s oder so brauchen soll, bis die SLR wieder einsatzbereit ist.



Das wird höchstens der Fall sein, wenn du mit dem internen Blitz auf voller
Leistung Fotos machst. Dann braucht die DSLR immer ein paar Sekunden zwischen
den Aufnahmen.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



> Das wird höchstens der Fall sein, wenn du mit dem internen Blitz auf voller
> Leistung Fotos machst. Dann braucht die DSLR immer ein paar Sekunden zwischen
> den Aufnahmen.



Freut mich zu hören 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Werde dann mal ein bischen Lesen


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich mal ein Büschen schlau gemacht und denke, dass die Nikon D3100 eine gute Einsteiger-DSLR ist. Aber mit welchen Objektiv? Also ich denke, ein Kit-Obj., 18-55mm ist für den Anfang ganz gut. Aber bei Geizhals finde ich irgendwie zig Verschiedene.. Könnt ihr mir einen passenden Link geben? Und wie ist das eigentlich mit optischen Zoom bei DSLR's? Ich habe noch nicht so viel Ahnung..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ja, die D3100 ist in der Tat ein gutes Einsteigermodell. 
Nimm das Kit hier:
Nikon D3100 (SLR) schwarz mit Objektiv AF-S DX 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G ED II (VBA280K002) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was du auch machen kannst, und ich dir empfehlen würde:
Nikon D3100 (SLR) schwarz Gehäuse (VBA280AE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
+
Tamron Objektiv SP AF 17-50mm 2.8 XR Di II LD Asp IF mit AF-Motor für Nikon (A16NII) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Tamron ist besser als das Kit Objektiv.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Dezember 2011)

Und wie sieht es mi Zoom aus? Habe mal ein paar Objektive mit 18-55mm gesehen, die Zoomen irgendwie nicht So stark.. Oder kommt mir das nur so vor? Und ist die Nikon D3100 besser als die Canon EOS 550D?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Bagui (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Hi,
muss mal kurz was dazwischenwerfen. Also ich werde mir demnächst auch eine Nikon kaufen. Bin derzeit noch am überlegen ob ich mir die D3100 oder die D5100 kaufen soll. Sind im Moment ca 200€ Differenz. wobei es halt eine Cam sein soll von der ich lange was hab. Ich werde mir nur den Body kaufen da ich einige Objektive von meinem Dad zur Verfügung habe.
Tip für dich, wenn du es nicht eilig hast was den Kauf betrifft würde ich an deiner Stelle warten. Ich verfolge die Preislage seid fast 2 Monaten. In dieser Zeit sind die Preise stark angestiegen genauso wie die Nachfrage, grad bei der D3100. Ich hatte mir diese auch bei Geizhals rausgesucht und sogar eine bestellt aber mit einem größeren Objektiv. Leider wurde nach 4 Wochen wartezeit und keinerlei Antwort oder Zwischenmeldung meine Bestellung storniert bzw abgewiesen was ich für eine totale Frechheit empfinde. 
Was mein ihr wäre besser für mich, D3100 oder die D5100. Knipse so ziemlich alles, wie gesagt an den Objektiven soll es nicht liegen da hab ich einiges zur Verfügung. 
Dax ich hoffe für dich das man dich hier gut berät bzw denke ich das du hier an der richtigen Adresse bist. Viele in diesem Forum kennen sich super aus was so etwas angeht. Kannst ja berichten wenn du deine Cam hast.

gruß Bagui


----------



## negert (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> 8. Willst du deine Bilder selbst am Computer bearbeiten?
> [X] Ja -> PS CS5


 
Ich will jetzt keinen irgendwie angreiffen aber darf man Fragen, wo du PSCS5 her hast? Ich mein die Vollversion kostet schon mehr als dein Budget und sich Photoshop noch vor der Kamera zu kaufen klingt für mich irgendwie... komisch

Nimm das günstigste was du kriegen kannst:
30D+18-55mm
D70+18-55mm
1000D+18-55mm
irgendwas in der Art. Gebraucht und so günstig wie möglich. Ohne irgendwelches Zubehör oder billigobjektive ala 75-300mm. Wenn du später den drang verspührst ein Makro zu kaufen kannst du das immer noch tun. Die D70 oder 30D kannst du jederzeit bei Ebay für das gleiche Geld wieder verscherbeln und du kommst wenn du dich nicht allzu dumm anstellst ohne Verlusst weg.
Wenn du dir jetzt ein 75-300er oder ein billig-Stativ kaufst, dann wirst du mit Sicherheit über kurz oder lang nicht Glücklich werden.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Selbst wenn er's gecracked hat, das geht uns nichts an. Und ich finde
es legitim als Schüler der keinen Profit macht nicht für PS zu bezahlen.
Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema  (Ich habe für Lightroom gezahlt
bevor hier wer auf falsche Gedanken kommt).

@Topic: Ich stimmt Negert dazu,
erstmal günstig (gebraucht) einsteigen und bei Gefallen bessere
Objektive kaufen.

Aber warum nicht zur D3100 greifen ?


----------



## negert (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



> Und ich finde
> es legitim als Schüler der keinen Profit macht nicht für PS zu bezahlen.


Na dann ab in den nächstbesten Fotoladen und sich ne SLR holn...




> Ich stimmt Negert dazu,
> erstmal günstig (gebraucht) einsteigen und bei Gefallen bessere
> Objektive kaufen.
> Aber warum nicht zur D3100 greifen ?


Weil ne D3100 neu zu viel kostet.
Ne gebrauchte D3100 wär ne Option. Allerdings hätte ich lieber ne "alte" 30D als ne "neue" D3100. Klar hat man dann kein LV aber wer einmal mit dem Sucher gearbeitet hat, der will nicht mehr zum ollen Display zurück...


----------



## DPr (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Leute, Schüler und Studierende haben Vorteile bei Adobe.
Student Version: einfach mal auf der Seite die Bedingungen anschauen und anschließend dürft ihr über die Preise dann heulen 

Wer nicht mehr zum erlauchten Kreis gehört, kann über einen Kurs bei der VHS (geht aber nicht jeder x-beliebige) sich den Schein für Adobe holen.


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

OK, ich würde mich mal wieder ein wenig von der Bildbearbeitung entfernen und stelle eine Frage zum Objektiv: Könnt ihr mir ein gutes 18-105mm Objektiv empfehlen, es sollte auch günstig sein 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Naja das 16-85mm von Nikon ist für den Brennweitenbereich echt toll. Ich hab das selbst an ner D300 und an ner D2x und für den Preis kann man auch nichts sagen.
Das 24-105 von Canon. Ansonsten gibts glaube ich nicht mehr allzu viel - zumindest fällt mir grad nichts mehr ein.

Von den 18-300mm oder so kann ich dir nur abraten... die Dinger sind ihr Geld nicht wert. Spar lieber auf was ordentliches. (was ordentliches mit viel Brennweite wäre beispielsweise das 28-300mm oder das 35-350er (gebraucht))
Nicht ganz billig aber allemal ihr Geld wert.

Wiegesagt. Kauf dir lieber zuerst ein Kitobjektiv. Anfangs wirst du auch keine besseren Bilder machen, nur weil du ne 10'000Euro Ausrüstung hast, mit der du nicht umgehen kannst.


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet ihr von einer Canon EOS 550D? Und dann mit 18-135 mm? Oder mi 18-55 mm? Und worin besteht der Unterschied von Kit-Objektiven zu z.B. Tamron's?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Warum keine D3100 mehr ? Ich denke nicht dass du mit der 550D bessere Bilder machen wirst,
welche an die 500 Euro neu geht. Gib weniger für den Body aus, und mehr für die Objektive.
Der Body ist (Sportaufnahmen mal ausgenommen) deutlich weniger an guten Bildern
beteiligt als Objektive, Licht und vor allem der Fotograf. Investier lieber in Glas.


Wenn du das neueste 18-55 mit IS meinst: Was die Schärfe angeht,
ist das Tamron 17-50 nicht besser, aber es ist lichtstärker und hat nen mm mehr Brennweite untenrum
(macht viel mehr aus als 5mm obenrum). Vom 18-135 würde ich dir abraten, da liegen 18-55 und 17-50
darüber.


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Der Body ist (Sportaufnahmen mal ausgenommen) deutlich weniger an guten Bildern
> beteiligt als Objektive, Licht und vor allem der Fotograf. Investier lieber in Glas.


 
Das ist auch bei Sportfotos nicht anders... vor der 1er kommt das 300er

Ich weiss nicht ob du auch liest, was wir hier schreiben aber bitte vergiss jetzt endlich mal die ganzen "neuen" Bodys und schau dir ne 30D oder ähnliches mal genauer an.
Ein 18-135mm ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Wenn dus nicht glaubst, kauf es...


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

OK, danke. Dann schaue ich mir 'ne 30D mal genauer an 
Nur das Problem ist immer, dass es den Body fast nicht im Laden gibt und auf YT werde ich gleich mal schauen. OK, dann erstmal ein "normales" 18-55er oder so. Aber denkt ihr nicht, dass ein Kit-Objektiv nicht erstmal reicht? Ich kann es sonst ja auch wieder verkaufen und mir ein lichtstarkes Objektiv holen 

LG
Daxelinjo


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

30D musst du gebraucht kaufen. Die ist "veraltet", es gibt schon 3 neue Generationen. (40D, 50D, 60D/7D)

Das macht die 30D aber nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil, sie hat gebraucht ein klasse
P/L und die Haptik wirst du lieben  Schlechtere Fotos als eine D3100 oder 550D macht sie nicht.
Lass dich von den 8MPix nicht abschrecken.

Ich würde dazu in ein Tamron 17-50 non VC für ca. 250 Euro investieren.


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

OK, ich denke die 30D fällt leider flach.. Sie hat keine Videofunktion.. Eigentlich schade. Naja, bleibe wohl bei der 3100..

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Nochmal die Frage: Meint ihr nicht, dass ein Kit-Obj. erstmal reicht? Ich kann ja immer noch in besseres Glas investieren..


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu in ein Tamron 17-50 non VC für ca. 250 Euro investieren.


 
Das Tamron ist sein Geld sicher wert... keine Frage. Nur bekommt er eben für 250Euro auch ne 30D+18-55mm und das wird anfangs sicherlich ausreichen. Wenn es das 18-55er nicht mehr tut, dann kann er es für den gleichen Preis wieder verkaufen.

EDIT: Naja Kit Objektiv was verstehst du darunter? Das 24-70mm ist auch ein Kitobjektiv, genaus wie das 18-55mm (nur halt nicht mit Kit mit der gleichen Kamera )


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Warum ist dir die Videofunktion wichtig ? Um mit ner DSLR gute Videos zu machen brauchst du
ein Rig mit Follow Focus etc. und das ist nicht günstig. Wenn es nicht auf hohem
Niveau sein soll, tut es eine Kompakte mit HD Videomods auch. Bei der DSLR
musst du manuell fokussieren, ist das was für dich


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde Videos mit manuellem Fokus sogar besser, man kann tolle Effekte erzielen. Und mit "Kit-Objektiv" meinte ich ein "normales" 18-55mm 
Wo finde ich eigentlich gute Vergleichsbilder? 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Warum hat keiner die 3100 O.o?


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Natürlich ist bei Videos manueller Fokus besser, ich habe aber dich gefragt. 
Du weißt aber schon dass die D3100 haptisch Chinaschrott ist ?

Willst du jetzt professionell filmen (mit Rig) oder einfach so ?

Vergleichsbilder zwischen welchen Kameras ?


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich hab's schonmal im MM ausprobiert, macht Spaß.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Momente einfangen, manchmal braucht man einfach ein Video.. 
Und Naja, ein paar Vergleichsbilder von z.B. der 3100, mit und ohne Kit-Objektiv, oder ein paar Profi-SLR's. Das mit der Haptik weiß ich nicht, hatte sie noch nie in der Hand.. Will nachher mal bei dem Sternenmarkt anrufen, evtl. haben die sie ja..

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Sie Filmchen sollen nur zur Erinnerung sein, die man sich dann mal mit der Familie auf dem TV angucken kann


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich finde Videos mit manuellem Fokus sogar besser, man kann tolle Effekte erzielen.


 
ok dann vergiss das 18-55mm
Naja ich weiss was ich sagte... aber fürs Filmen gibts halt ganz andere anforderungen als für Fotos. Ein Fokusring wär hier das mindeste um die Schärfe auch nur ansatzweise richtig nachziehen zu können. Und den hat soweit ich weis weder das 18-55mm von Canon, noch das von Nikon.

Wie wärs denn mit nem 18-55mm + ne alte, manuelle FB (was weiss ich... vielleicht was von Nikon oder was adaptiertes:  Schneider-Kreuznach, Zeiss evtl auch Leica. Vielleicht auch etwas mit M42?)


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Dezember 2011)

Also ich glaube, dass das Objektiv im MM ein Kit-obj war. Es war 18-55 und hatte vorne ein Rad mit dem man den Fokus regeln konnte.. Apropos: Videos will ich nur zu ca. 25-30 % machen 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Den letzten Abschnitt verstehe ich nicht ganz


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Ja, klar lässt sich der fokus vorne selbst bestimmen aber das ist halt nicht dasselbe wie bei nem Fokusring (wenn du das erste mal an nem planar oder nem distagon "gedreht" hast verstehst du, was ich meine )

M42 ist ein Objektivbajonett welches sich mithilfe von Adaptern auf das EF (Canon) oder das F (Nikon) Bajonett adaptieren lässt. Alte Objektive aus längst vergangenen Zeiten lassen sich recht gut adaptieren und für Video und Filmaufnahmen an SLR Kameras verwenden. Diese sind meist recht solide gebaut und bieten für ihren Preis eine hohe Lichtstärke... such mal nach nem 50mm 1.4 AIS Nikkor


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2012)

Mhh, interessant.. Werde mich mal ein wenig durch YT-Videos klicken 

Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn ich mir 'ne D3100 + 18-55mm Kit + 55-200/250/270mm .Bleibt man da noch unter 600/650 €? Sofern ich auch gute Qualität nutze.. 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Was drücken eigentlich hohe Brennseiten ala 150mm aus? Ich dachte nämlich das wäre wie Zoom.. Also praktisch Tele.. Aber Makro hat ja auch was in dem Bereich und das ist ja definitiv nicht Zoom..


----------



## Taitan (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Zoom heißt "Variable Brennweite" ... 18-55mm heißt von 18mm Brennweite bis 55mm Brennweite zoombar.

Aber was heißt Brennweite? 

Im Grunde is es nur ein Maß für den Bildwinkel ... also der Bildausschnitt, der auf dem Sensor landet. Je länger die Brennweite, desto enger der Bildwinkel..."was sehr entferntes wird auf dem Sensor groß dargestellt"...


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2012)

Ach so, Danke 
Also im Umkehrschluss: Etwas kleines wird groß dargestellt (Makro), daher die hohe Brennweite. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können  

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Restliche Fragen stehen 2 Posts über diesem


----------



## negert (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Also im Umkehrschluss: Etwas kleines wird groß dargestellt (Makro), daher die hohe Brennweite. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können


 
Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Ein Tokina 35mm Makro bildet Objekte genauso gross ab wie ein 180mm Sigma Makro... nur musst du mit dem 35er einfach näher ran


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2012)

Achso, OK, danke  Und wie sieht es mit den fragen im 4. Post über diesem aus?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## negert (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn ich mir 'ne D3100 + 18-55mm Kit + 55-200/250/270mm .Bleibt man da noch unter 600/650 €? Sofern ich auch gute Qualität nutze..


 
Body + Standardzoom + Tele + gute Qualität passt einfach nicht wirklich mit 600 oder 650Euro zusammen. Ein gutes Tele kostet schon mehr als dein ganzes Budget.

Ich würde nur die D3100 und ein 18-55er kaufen. Wenn du mehr brauchst kannst du ja dann immer noch eines dazukaufen. Meine erste DSLR war ne 300D und dazu ein 18-55 und ein 75-300 und das 75-300er blieb fast ungenutzt, weil das 18-55er eben ausreichte (und das Tele nicht von besonders hoher Qualität war)


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann bleibst bim 18-55er. Werde dann mal ab zum Sternnmark und dort fragen, ob sie's haben 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## trible_d (2. Januar 2012)

Ich werf mal das 18-105 noch ein! Falls schon genannt, sorry!

http://www.etest-digitalkamera.de/Objektive.Nikon-Objektive.Nikon-AF-S-DX-Nikkor-3-5-5-6-18-105-mm-G-ED-VR.Test-Details.html

Vorteil, lässt sich bereits offenblendig gut einsetzen. Die Bildqualität ist abgeblendet sehr gut.


----------



## Taitan (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Bei Tamron gibts nen Brennweitensimulator. Tamron Europe: Brennweitenvergleich
Damit kannste den Unterschied zwischen 18mm und 300mm ganz gut sehen.



> Etwas kleines wird groß dargestellt (Makro)



Das ist so nicht richtig. Bei einem Tele wird was weit entferntes "groß" auf dem Sensor abgebildet.
Um etwas "kleines, aber nahes" auf dem Sensor "groß" abzubilden braucht man ein "reinrassiges" Makro.
Ein "reinrassiges Makro" ist übrigens immer eine Festbrennweite (also KEIN Zoom).... fürn Anfang ist das aber sicher zu speziell. 

Falls Du Dich für Nikon entscheiden solltest, dann versuch das o.g. 18-105 VR zu bekommen...das ist ziemlich gut und auch preiswert.

Von solchen "Superzoom"Objektiven ... z.B. 18-270mm halte ich eigentlich wenig - es sei denn, Du willst in den Urlaub und nur eine kleine Fotoausrüstung mitnehmen - die teile haben zwar nen überragenden Zoombereich, aber haben oft Nachteile in der Abbildungsqualität.


----------



## Daxelinho (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Mhh, eigentlich reicht mir ein Brennweitenbereich von max. 105mm eigentlich vollkommen.. @Taitan: Danke für den Vergleich.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche guten Fotogeschäft in der Nähe vom Bremer HBf nennen?


----------



## Taitan (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Kameraequipment bestelle ich grundsätzlich nur online...da hab ich 2 Wochen Zeit alles ausgiebig zu testen und kann es bei Nichtgefallen ohne große Bürokratie zurückschicken - einige sogenannte "Fachhändler" sind da durchaus zickiger und auch beträchtlich teurer. 

Für Dich würd ich sogar noch zwei Buchempfehlungen aussprechen: 

Digitale Fotopraxis. Rezepte für bessere Fotos: Einfach besser fotografieren - Motive gekonnt umsetzen (Galileo Design): Jacqueline Esen: 9783836212137: Bücher     <- Für Anfänger super geeignet...alle wichtige Begriffe werden erklärt.

Die große Fotoschule: Digitale Fotopraxis (Galileo Design): Christian Westphalen: 9783836213110: Bücher     <- das wohl umfassenste Werk für digitale Fotografie... im Grunde wird jede Technik darin beschrieben..sehr ausführlich und trotzdem verständlich - auf einfache Bildbearbeitung wird auch eingegangen - mit DVD


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

@Taitan: Danke, das zweite werde ich heute Abend mal bestellen 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Da habe ich dann erstmal für ein paar Wochen was zu lesen  knapp 600 Seiten.. YEAH! 

€dit: So, jetzt habe ich es gekauft


----------



## der_yappi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche guten Fotogeschäft in der Nähe vom Bremer HBf nennen?


 
Hier stand mal quatsch


----------



## Daxelinho (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal die großen E-Läden (MM, Saturn, expert, Dodenhof) angerufen, keine hatte die D3100 -.-
Aber nun zum eigentlichen Sinn: Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Fotoläden in Bremen nennen? Dann kann ich da mal anrufen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Let me google that for you


----------



## Daxelinho (11. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte eher eure Erfahrungen wissen, wenn einer aus Bremen kommt kann der mir ja helfen. Also wo z.B. Eine große Auswahl ist.. Ich Rufe morgen aber mal bei FOBI FOTO Bischoff GmbH an 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Taitan (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Bestell Dir das Ding doch bei Amazon und schicks im Zweifelsfall halt innerhalb 2 Wochen zurück


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Januar 2012)

Taitan schrieb:
			
		

> Bestell Dir das Ding doch bei Amazon und schicks im Zweifelsfall halt innerhalb 2 Wochen zurück



Wie im Startpost geschrieben habe ich das Feld noch nicht ganz. Ich wollte erstmal wissen, wie viel ich ausgeben muss, aber das weiß ich ja mittlerweile 
Ich Rufe nachher mal bei Foto bischoff an 


LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade mal bei FOBI FOTO Bischoff angerufen, haben sie auch nicht. Aber die haben mir immerhin einen Grund genannt: In Thailand ist wohl auch ein Werk von Nikon abgesoffen, deshalb gibt es Lieferengpässe 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Werde mir jetzt erstmal ein paar andere anschauen


----------



## Senfgurke (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

meine Meinung dazu:
Die erste Kamera kann man doch ruhig gebraucht und billig kaufen.
Wenn einem das Feld Fotografie dann gefällt, kann man ja jeder Zeit, sofern Geld vorhanden ist, aufrüsten.

Ich habe für meine Nikon D70 mit Standardobjektiv so um die 150€ bezahlt.
Sie hat viele Auslösungen, ein Abdeckgummi fehlt, sie hat Kratzer und Schrammen.

Dafür hat sie ein 2tes LCD, was mir wichtig war bzw ist und macht ganz anständige Bilder.
Logischerweise sind die Bilder nicht von TOP Qualität, aber das brauch(t)e ich auch nicht.


Ich werde demnächst, sobald ich genug Geld angespart habe, auch eine Nikon D7000 umsteigen, die dann viele Vorteile bietet.
Aber auch sehr viel teurer ist!
Fällt mir meine D70 mal runter und hat einen Kratzer mehr, ist das nicht so arg schlimm.
Fällt mir eine neue D3100 etc runter, wäre das für mich schlimmer, weil sie einfach teurer war...

Angefangen habe ich übrigens 2009 mit einer D40, ein Jahr später dann eine D50 und dann meine aktuelle D70.


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Hi,

war vor Weihnachten mal im MM wegen einer Nikon. Die hatten damals schon die Info das wahrscheinlich erst ab Ende Feb / Anfang März 2012 wieder eine reguläre Belieferung von Europa möglich ist. Vorher kann zwar auch schon wieder geliefert werden aber halt nicht die gewohnte Menge.


----------



## McPizzaHut (22. Februar 2012)

So, Leute auch eine Frage: ich plane mir die Canon EOS 550D zu kaufen. 
Jetzt die Frage: Welche/s Objektiv/e soll ich dazu nehmen? Ich würde gerne Szene (Clubs) fotografieren und weite Landschaften also welche Objektive soll ich nehmen, bzw in welcher Preisklasse bewege ich mich da?


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



> So, Leute auch eine Frage: ich plane mir die Canon EOS 550D zu kaufen.



Ist ne gute Wahl.



> Ich würde gerne Szene (Clubs) fotografieren und weite Landschaften also welche Objektive soll ich nehmen, bzw in welcher Preisklasse bewege ich mich da?



Ich würde mit nem Kit welches das 18-55 IS beinhaltet anfangen. Das hier:
Canon EOS 550D (SLR) mit Objektiv EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 IS (4463B023) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dazu brauchst du für Partyfotografie noch einen Blitz:
Canon Speedlite 430EX II Blitzgerät (2805B003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und das hier wird bitte deine Lektüre:
Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen

Und dann üben, üben und nochmals üben. Gerade Partyfotografie setzt
Erfahrung voraus, wenn du gute Bilder haben willst.

Ein Guide für Partyfotografie:
http://zenker.vs138005.vserver.de/Tutorial-Party-Fotografie.pdf

Wenn du merkst dass es dir Spaß macht und du mit deiner Ausrüstung
vertraut bist kannst du über bessere Objektive nachdenken.

Viel Spaß


----------



## McPizzaHut (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

@ Infin1ty Vielen Dank für die rasche und schnelle Antwort!

Damit bewege ich mich preislich zwar "leicht" über meinem gewünschten Preisniveau, aber das Geld wird sich schon noch irgendwie auftreiben lassen


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Fotografie ist kein günstiges Hobby, aber welches Hobby ist günstig 

Du könntest aber auch z.B. im dslr-forum ne 30D
gebraucht erwerben und dazu das 18-55 IS kaufen
und dazu nen Blitz.

Die 30D mag alt sein, aber die Bildqualität und Bedienung
sind sehr gut, und die Bedienung ist besser als bei ner
550D. (Eben die Bedienung der xxD Modelle).

Jedoch ist das Display älterer Kameras nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ne 30D bekommst du für ca. 250 Euro.
Da wäre ne 50D besser, aber die kostet gebraucht ca. 550 und
liegt über der 550D. Und ne 40D bringt
keine Verbesserungen für dich gegenüber ner 30D.

Also etwas sparen und 550D + 18-55 IS + 430EX II
kaufen.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Bei Partyfotografie wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert, sich mal eine 35mm oder 50mm Festbrennweite mit einer 1.4er oder 1.8er Lichtstärke anzusehen (eher so 35mm Brennweite)
Wobei die (wie ich gerade bei Amazon sehe) deutlich teurer sind als die Pendants im Nikon-Lager


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Die Tiefenschärfe ist bei derartigen Blenden aber viel zu gering,
abblenden muss man sowieso. Das heißt das einsetzen eines Blitzes
ist quasi ein muss. Zudem wird dir ansonsten auch die Bewegungsunschärfe
einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. 

Wie willst du in nem Club ohne Blitz bei Blende 1.4 
ein Gruppenfoto machen ? (Stichwort Tiefenschärfe) Oder bei
3.5 ? (Stichwort Verwackeln und Bewegungsunschärfe).

Lichtstärke hin oder her, in nem Club bringt sie dich auch nicht viel weiter.

Daher: Lichtschwächeres Zoom + Blitz.


----------



## Luap12 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wie willst du in nem Club ohne Blitz bei Blende 1.4
> ein Gruppenfoto machen ? (Stichwort Tiefenschärfe) Oder bei
> 3.5 ? (Stichwort Verwackeln und Bewegungsunschärfe).
> 
> ...


 
Naja, stimmt nur, wenn der Blitz eine AF-Hilfsfunzel hat... sonst trifft der AF nicht (zumindest bei einem lichtschwachen Zoom). Mit 'ner Lichtstarken FB würde es gehen ohne Blitz...


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



> Naja, stimmt nur, wenn der Blitz eine AF-Hilfsfunzel hat... sonst trifft der AF nicht (zumindest bei einem lichtschwachen Zoom). Mit 'ner Lichtstarken FB würde es gehen ohne Blitz...



Der Speedlite 430 EXII hat einen.

Mit ner lichstarken FB wirst du im Club nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Unter F2.8 kann man in nem Club so gut wie vergessen - wie Infin1ty schon sagte ist die Tiefenschärfe viel zu gering. Besorg dir ein Zoom mit F2.8 bis F3.5, einen guten Blitz und eigne dir ein wenig Können an . Man kann sich bei Blende 2.8 ungefähr an eine Verschlusszeit von 1/20 bis 1/60sek orientieren, ISO auf 200 bis 400 je nach Örtlichkeit. Den Blitz nur zum Aufhellen nutzen, nicht als Hauptlichtquelle. Sonst geht zu viel Lichtstimmung verloren.

Eine Festbrennweite würde ich ungerne Empfehlen, auch wenn ich das 50/1.8 auf 2.8 auf Veranstaltungen gerne für Einzelportraits nutze. Neulich musste ich wegen Schusseligkeit nur mit dem auskommen - meine Güte taten mir nach einigen Gruppenbildern am Crop die Füße weh (). Wenn FB, dann mindestens zwei. Eine 50mm und eine um 24 bis 35mm herum (mein Favorit: Sigma 30/1.4 HSM) .


----------



## Sixxer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



mempi schrieb:


> das wichtigste sind die Objektive


Das würde ich als langjähriger DSLR "Knipser" verneinen. Das wichtigste bist du als Fotograf selbst. Mach nachts in einem beleuchteten Raum mit normalem Blitz ein Foto. Du wirst sehen das es Kacke aussieht, es sei denn du verstehst es mit der Kamera umzugehen, d.h. Automode aus und Blende, Belichtung und ISO von Hand einstellen. Wenn du das beherrscht kannst du ordentlich "knipsen". Auch mit einem Standard Kit.  Und hier werden sie geholfen: DSLR-Forum


----------



## Sixxer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Die Tiefenschärfe ist bei derartigen Blenden aber viel zu gering


Richtig. Dafür gibts aber Bokeh.


----------



## McPizzaHut (27. Februar 2012)

Hat auch jemand Ideen für andere objektive, als das standardobjektiv? 
Ich finde das 18-55mm ist zwar schön und gut, ist aber Standard, kennt jemand ein gutes wwobjektiv?


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Bevor du dir ein (U)WW kaufst solltest du lernen 
mit deiner Kamera und dem Blitz umzugehen.
Ich glaube ein UWW ist zu "abstrakt" 
um damit die Kamera kennenzulernen.

Fang mit meinem Vorschlag an,
du kannst immer noch neue Objektive
kaufen wenn du meinst sie wirklich zu brauchen.

Denn das 18-55 IS (Unbedingt mit IS kaufen)
ist gut für den Anfang.



> Richtig. Dafür gibts aber Bokeh.



Und was bringt mir wenig Tiefenschärfe mit tollem
wenn dadurch nur die Person in der Mitte scharf ist ?


----------



## Sixxer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir wenig Tiefenschärfe mit tollem
> wenn dadurch nur die Person in der Mitte scharf ist ?


Versteh die Frage nicht. Fehlen das Worte? Oder so..


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Versteh die Frage nicht. Fehlen das Worte? Oder so..


 Soll vermutlich sowas wie


Infin1ty schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir wenig Tiefenschärfe mit tollem *Bokeh*,
> wenn dadurch nur die Person in der Mitte scharf ist ?


 
LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Sixxer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Danke. 
Dafür ist Bokeh nunmal da.


----------



## Luap12 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*



McPizzaHut schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein gutes wwobjektiv?


 
Kein UWW, aber WW, top Abbildungsleistung, IS, USM:  Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3,5-5,6 IS USM


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Sorry, das Wort hat gefehlt 

Ich glaube der Fragesteller will nicht so viel ausgeben 

Du bist mit 550D + 18-55 IS + 430 EXII gut
bedient.



> Dafür ist Bokeh nunmal da.



What, Bokeh ist dafür da Personen unscharf abzubilden 
Du meinst Bokeh ist dafür da um Personen 
schön vom Hintergrund freizustellen.


----------



## Sixxer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Meine Worte. Ich trinke nicht


----------



## luhollywood (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

ich würde die Canon Eos 500 D empfehlen, die ist mittlerweile recht günstig


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Aber nicht soviel günstiger als dass die Vorteile der 550D
das nicht ausgleichen könnten.


----------



## luhollywood (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

ja da hast du auch wieder recht, fällt mir auch gerade auf


----------



## negert (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel für "gute" DSLR? Mit Kit-Objektiv*

Also...
Partyfotografie ohne Blitz geht durchaus. Das sind dann aber meist eher hochwertige Stimmungsbilder anstelle der "verblitzten" Standardbilder.
Wirklich coole Partybilder seh ich recht selten. Remotekamera an der Decke mit nem Fisheye oder was ich auch schon sah an nem Konzert wo einer auf den Schultern von nem anderen war und dann mit nem grossen Tele und grossen Tiefenschärfe nur die Person scharf abgebildet wurde, un der Hintergrund in unschärfe verschwand. Sowas ist meiner Meinung nach schon recht schön anzusehen. Allerdings muss man da mit den ISO Werten so in die höhe das es schon ziemlich schmerzt. Zum einen ist das Rauschen dann bei den kleinen Dxxxx Modellen ziemlich bescheiden. Wer da gute Bildqualität will braucht dann teures Equipment.
Ich denke der TO ist mit ner gebrauchten 30D sowie nem 18-55 und nem externen Blitz mit AF hilfslicht am besten bedient. Zum einen geht da nicht viel Geld drauf wenn mal was kaputt geht, und zum anderen lässt sich damit schon ganz viel machen
Die 20D würde eigentlich auch schon reichen. Hat die evtl. nen Video-out? Sonst könnte man ja ein externes Display ranhängen. Das wär sicherlich bei der Partyfotografie noch interessant, wenn man die Bilder gleich auf nem 5" Bildschirm anschauen könnte


----------

